

Ask HN: Best compact news sources outside tech news? - zaidrahman

I often lose track of news outside the technology spectrum. What is the single best source of news on the Internet which offers it in a comprehensive, compact, and perhaps even in an aggregated form for all major events around the globe.<p>After some research, the following are the <i>best</i> bets:<p>1. Evening Edition: http://evening-edition.com<p>2. Sub-Reddit World News: http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews<p>3. NYTimes: http://global.nytimes.com<p>However, I still feel unsatisfied, as these aren't comprehensive enough.<p>If you have anything to add, please do us <i>geeks</i> a favour, and let us know.<p>Thanks!
======
viraj_shah
I think this a tough thing to find. "Compact" is dependent really on what you
want as news. You are bound to miss somethings as all of the worlds news is
too much for any one person to read.

That being said Google News isn't bad. <http://news.google.com/>

It isn't pretty but I wouldn't be surprised if there are better readers out
there.

------
ilamont
Gawker has an uncanny ability to find unusual angles to many major stories,
and also finds enough offbeat/entertaining news to provide a mental break from
work and HN.

~~~
zaidrahman
Dave Pell's Next Draft is the best place to find interesting news. It's a
newsletter: <http://nextdraft.com/>

------
markkat
<http://hubski.com> is a smogasbord. It depends on who you follow.

Full disclosure: it's mine.

